# 04 GTO - Starts then shuts off



## LS1_GTO (Dec 30, 2012)

Yesterday my 04 GTO for the first time started then shut off 1 to 2 seconds after. Then after the 4th try she started right up and no issues. At one point the dash display read "fuel gauge error contact dealer". Since then everything has been fine and no other alerts have come up. No cel either. It was really strange. Car doesn't sit as I drive it every day.

Any insight as to what the problem can ve would be appreciated.


----------

